# Orange Flavor ribs???



## smokingd (Aug 15, 2009)

OK so I got a nice rack of ribs. And me and the wife were thinking orange flavour would be fun to try.  Any one try this??? any suggestions would be great as I have no clue where to even start lol.  And wood selection would help too


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 15, 2009)

You might try marinating in orange juice, and make a sauce kind of like the Orange Beef found at Chinese Restaurants... Just a thought...


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 15, 2009)

I've done an Orange and Honey glaze for ribs on the grill. Might be good on the smoker as well. Maybe the last hour if doing a 3-2-1 method? Just an idea.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, Dennis!

I don't remember which method you use for ribs (3-2-1 or variation), or straight smoke. If you do foil, you can try OJ for the brase. I've used blends of OJ as well, with Lemon, Lime and others. It adds just a hint of the juice flavors...I like the method because it's so easy, but we like that little extra flavor too. You could also do a concentrated juice by reducing it in a sauce pan, then misting your ribs with it if you don't foil.

Another idea you could try, is zesting an Orange, drying the zest, and adding it to your dry rub. I've used Lemon zest a couple of times and that put some zip in the flavor...very good.

For smoke wood, I'm limited to what I can buy, so Cherry, Mesquite and Hickory for the most part. Cherry, if you have it, is really nice with pork/poultry...I generally go with Mesquite for pork. Alot of others here have Oak, Maple, etc. The smoke wood type is probably not as important as how you use it...thin & blue as always.

Let us know what you try and how it works out for you.

Eric


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2009)

here's my suggestion, might sound crazy but i did something similar for a "floridian" barbecue earlier this eyar and it turned out great:

squeeze fresh orange juice all over both sides of the ribs (you removed the membrane, right?) and then brush with a light film of mustard (you will NOT taste any mustard when it is all over). apply your favorite rub and then allow to sit over night - you don't HAVE to let them sit overnight, but i prefer it that way.

the next day, get your smoker going (you can use your favorite smoking wood, but if you don't have one yet, hickory is a great place to start) and toss the rubs on as your smoker passes 212 degrees or so. 

meanwhile, prepare a mop/sprits with 2/3 cup teriyaki sauce, 1/3 cup of olive oil and 1 cup of orange juice (you can also use orange pop, if you want, but when i sued orange juice, it was great!). run this through the blender each time right before you use it in order to emulsify the oil into the mop. sprtiz with this mop starting at about an hour and a half and after taht about once an hour until the ribs are done. my advice is to do this ony when you are already fiddling with the smoker, such as adding wood, re-arranging the ribs etc.

smoke at 230-240 degrees until those puppies are done. i do not foil my ribs, but if you do some sort of 3-2-1, get a generous amount of the mop in with the ribs and foil.

when the ribs are done, serve with sliced oranges on top. you could probably make a nice orange or orange-teriyaki glazy that would be outta this world.

this will be somoe good stuff, i promise.


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 15, 2009)

Alot of great suggestions, here is a recipe I found on the web we use it on pork chops and chicken, it takes some time because you have to dry the orange peel in a dehydrater or an oven and then run it through a spice grinder, but we really like it.

Orange Peel Rub

3 teaspoons Dried Orange Peel 
2 teaspoons Garlic Powder 
2 teaspoon Onion Powder 
2 teaspoons Paprika 
2 teaspoons Lt. Brown Sugar 
1 teaspoon Chili Powder 
1/2 teaspoon Black Pepper 
1/2 teaspoon Table Salt


Gene


----------



## smokingd (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks all some great idea's i will use next time.  This time I went with orange marmilade, orange jucie, garlic and onion powder and some cayanne.  into a thick sauce for the end.  Plus soaked into oj for 2 hrs then a dry rub.  Basting every hr with straight OJ. Q-view to come


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 15, 2009)

So where's the Q-0view :)
I've used orange zest in sausage with excellent results, I also read about useing Jello for flavor but haven't tried it yet. Let us know how your ribs comes out Dennis.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2009)

d - that sounds pretty darn good! let us know how it is....


----------



## desertlites (Aug 15, 2009)

great ideas guy's and how bout orange wood as the smoke?bro lives across from an orange grove-yummmm.


----------



## eman (Aug 15, 2009)

3 cups orange juice 
3 tblsp orange marmalade 
1 tablespoon cherry juice 
1 tsp powdered ginger
1/4 cup honey 
1/4 cup molasses
1 tblsp crushed red pepper flakes( i use 2 but i like it spicy)
Heat to low boil and reduce till thickened.

Great sauce on chicken or pork!


----------



## smokingd (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks again for all the ideas folks (Ijust love this place). The ribs turned out perfect pulled off the bone with just a little tug.




I stlathered them up with a generous amount of OJ then on with the rub.

3 tbsp garlic powder
3tbsp onion powder
2 tbsp powdered orange zest
a healthy dash of cayanne

The choice of wood was hickory. I kept then at around 235-240. I did use the 3-2-1 method. I also basted every hr with straight OJ. 

Here they are out of the foil (sorry I missed a bunch of photo ops)
I made a mixture of OJ and Orange marmilade
garlic and onion powder, srinkle of ginger, and of course more cayanne.

Gotta love it you can see the orange peel from the marm



Sorry about the last pic batteries died had to use my phone LOL.


In the end I must say these turned out to be the best ribs I have ever done. To prove this Mrs. smokingd went back for seconds and in all the years together she has never ever had seconds.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 16, 2009)

that's beautiful - points for trying something new!


----------



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice looking ribs and I can say that I am now definitely a believer in the citrus juice for meat!


----------

